# Intuitive F2L Tutorial for Beginners!



## 2cubed4u (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey guys, I remember trying forever to figure out F2L on my own, before realizing UKCuber had an amazing tutorial. I didn't think of cases in groups, just as each case by itself. Now that I found the secret, I have an easy to follow tutorial for beginners! Check it out below!


----------

